# Pamācības >  Principiālās shēmas elementu izmēri

## cakars

Labs vakars,

mūsdienās gandrīz visās PCB izstrādes programmās elementi izskatās nedaudz savadāk. Rezistori ir dažreiz platāki, dažreiz šaurāki utt. Diodēm dažreiz trīstūris ir vienādleņķa, dažreiz platleņķa utt. Cerams, saprotat, ko es ar to domāju. Atceros RTU vienam pasniedzējam bija grāmata ar GOST standartiem, kā tad visiem elementiem ir jāizskatās. Bija pat norādīts cik spicai jābūt bipolāro tranzistoru bultiņai utt. Varbūt kādam ir kas līdzīgs saglabājies? Googlē diemžēl nesanāk neko atrast. Krievu valoda nedaudz sāk pieklibot.

----------


## Vikings

Enjoy.
http://www.elektroshema.ru/2009-02-05-2 ... /razmerugo

----------


## cakars

Super, paldies

----------

